
Ex-Googler(Vic Gundotra) is wrong about iPhone:the future of mobile photography - sus_007
https://www.androidcentral.com/vic-gundotra-wrong-about-android-photography
======
true_tuna
Vic is on my short list of people who need to be kicked in the jibbly bits.
He's tone-deaf arrogant, and unapologeticly ignorant of the qualities that
actually make products great. Every time I saw him speak at the company where
we both worked (thankfully on different teams) I got the urge to cram my fist
in his flapping face. I actually don't disagree with him here, I just can't
take seriously anything he says.

